# Copake



## catfish (Mar 18, 2008)

So who's going to the Copake bicycle swap? I'll be there.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 18, 2008)

I been thinking about it, I'd like to go to the auction also - I can make it in a day but gas would be $133.00 one way in the old van....if I could pick up some things to sell to make up for the gas that would be great....I've got a really old bike I'd like to take up there and sell, I think the east coast guys like the old ones.

Are there a lot of venders?

Or I could yard sale all the way home.........


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 18, 2008)

I`ll most likely be there.I checked the website and there aren`t that many bikes for the auction.I hope that it`s just a sample or maybe they will add more later.

I went last year and bought the 47 Hextube in the auction,which i`ve been polishing and tweaking all winter.Still needs more work though.


----------



## catfish (Mar 18, 2008)

The swap on Friday is always good. And yes old bikes sell there. as well as Ballooners. The whole auction catalog wont be up for a few more weeks. They usually have 500 + items!!!! And stuff still comes in at the last min! Make it if you can. 



Flat Tire said:


> I been thinking about it, I'd like to go to the auction also - I can make it in a day but gas would be $133.00 one way in the old van....if I could pick up some things to sell to make up for the gas that would be great....I've got a really old bike I'd like to take up there and sell, I think the east coast guys like the old ones.
> 
> Are there a lot of venders?
> 
> Or I could yard sale all the way home.........


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 19, 2008)

If I showed up on Thursday is there a place where I could just sleep in my van Thursday night? Like maybe on the swap meet grounds.....

And are you allowed to stay there Friday night?


----------



## walter branche (Mar 19, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


> I been thinking about it, I'd like to go to the auction also - I can make it in a day but gas would be $133.00 one way in the old van....if I could pick up some things to sell to make up for the gas that would be great....I've got a really old bike I'd like to take up there and sell, I think the east coast guys like the old ones.
> 
> Are there a lot of venders?
> 
> Or I could yard sale all the way home.........




what is the old bike ,i might want it or know someone that does.. send me a photo and price so we know what the deal is, ..that way you can have your spending money ready,usually i can show or tell ,what a similar machine has sold for recently, our interest is a fair deal for both.. thanks for any reply,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com  i do not think you are allowed in the sheep field untill friday morning, most people line up at the gate, and try to get first choice, if you are in line ,i bet you could crash out,,just be ready to move when the time comes ,,wpb


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes. You can park in the auction house lot over night. They keep the gates to the swap meet field closed till Friday morning. A lot of people start lining up their cars for the swap Thursday afternoon. And yes you can stay there over night on Friday too. Usually a bunch of the people that stay overnight go out to eat together. You can preview the auction on Thursday too!



Flat Tire said:


> If I showed up on Thursday is there a place where I could just sleep in my van Thursday night? Like maybe on the swap meet grounds.....
> 
> And are you allowed to stay there Friday night?


----------

